# Contact Senior Forums



## Matrix (Aug 15, 2019)

Please read the following info carefully before contacting us.

If you can't receive account activation emails, please read *this thread.*
If your questions are about how to use this forum, please post them on the *support forum*.
This forum is for senior citizens only. If you are not a senior, please don't register.
We do not allow market survey, research, voting, or fund raising threads.
We do not delete accounts, if you don't want to continue using the forum, please simply leave and never visit again.

To contact us, please send an email to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------

